# Cubing atmosphere 2016



## AS cuber (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello guys 
Is anyone planning to go to 
Cubing atmos'16.
If.yes i would.be great 
N we will meet there
Thanks 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

